# Installare BERYL con scheda ATI

## albcons

Ciao a tutti è il mio primo messaggio...

è da un po di tempo che cerco di installare Beryl ma proprio non riesco...sul web non trovo niente di affidabile..qualcuno sa qualcosa? 

Uso KDE 3.5 e la scheda grafica è una ATI mobility radeon 9600

Grazie

----------

## misterwine

Io direi che questo fa al caso tuo:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

Non riesci a farlo partire o nemmeno a installarlo?

----------

## albcons

non ho ancora provato perchè non mi fido..non voglio buttar via il computer per un software...adesso provo a darci un occhiata..grazie mille per la velocità di risposta!

----------

## albcons

quindi in pratica devo installare AIGLX e poi BERYL?

----------

## darkmanPPT

si, ma AIGLX solo se usi i driver open per la ATI...

se usi i driver closed non c'è via e devi installarti XGL

e poi sopra ci installerai beryl/compiz che vuoi.

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## albcons

ok e come faccio a sapere che tipo di driver sto utilizzando? grazie

----------

## albcons

ho fatto eix ati-drivers...e mi dice che ho installato la versione 8.34.8....saranno open o closed?

----------

## piero.turra

gli ati-drivers sono quelli proprietari. Per installare AIGLX la cosa migliore è aggiungere questa riga al make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon ati vesa fbdev"
```

così installa automaticamente i drivers x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati (quando ricompili xorg)

Aggiungere questa riga al filr /etc/portage/package.use

```
x11-base/xorg-server aiglx
```

e infine ricompilare xorg

```
emerge --newuse xorg-server
```

Ovviamente tutto funziona perfettamente solo se i driver open supportano la tua scheda video

----------

## piero.turra

Rileggendo però vedo che hai una ati mobility radeon 9600...

E' come la mia, perciò posso dirti che puoi dire addio all'accelerazione hardware  :Sad: 

Purtroppo la nostra scheda non è supportata ne dai driver proprietari ne da quelli free  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Però la miglior resa si ha con i driver free, dopo numerosi test ho constatato che sono quelli che la fanno funzionare meglio.

----------

## albcons

ma io li ho installati i driver della ati..e l'accelerazione hw funziona perfettamente!

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *albcons wrote:*   

> ma io li ho installati i driver della ati..e l'accelerazione hw funziona perfettamente!

 

cioè 

```
gxinfo
```

 ti dice

```
direct rendering: YES
```

????

cmq, siccome usi quelli closed... io ti consiglio XGL.

io lo sto usando anche ora (ho una scheda ATI X300) ... funzia bene (anzi di +, visto che gxgears mi fa 4950 fps!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  )... a parte beryl (il window manager) che talvolta si pianta... (ma vabbene... ha la scusa di essere una beta)

(cmq sia beryl è indipendete da XGL)....

installarsi XGL non è difficile, anzi molto veloce.. la guida che ti ho linkato sopra è facilissima.... e "made in gentoo"  :Wink: 

----------

## albcons

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *albcons wrote:*   ma io li ho installati i driver della ati..e l'accelerazione hw funziona perfettamente! 
> 
> cioè 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si facendo quel comando mi esce proprio quello!

 *Quote:*   

> cmq, siccome usi quelli closed... io ti consiglio XGL.
> 
> io lo sto usando anche ora (ho una scheda ATI X300) ... funzia bene (anzi di +, visto che gxgears mi fa 4950 fps!!    )... a parte beryl (il window manager) che talvolta si pianta... (ma vabbene... ha la scusa di essere una beta)
> 
> (cmq sia beryl è indipendete da XGL)....
> ...

 

cazzarola addirittura 4950?? è tantissimo!!! XGL non mi sembra proprio semplicissimo da installare...è tanta roba e rischi di sbagliare facilmente...cmq adesso sto provando.

Finito quello devo installare BERYL giusto? hai qualche guida da consigliarmi?  :Question:   [/quote] grazie

----------

## misterwine

Penso che cercando un pò trovi di sicuro qualcosa... comunque:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

----------

## albcons

lanciando questo comando:

```
Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer -fp /usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/other_fonts

```

mi dice questo come risultato, pur avendo installato xgl (non so se correttamente però)

```
bash: Xgl: command not found
```

----------

## albcons

quando faccio

```
emerge xgl
```

mi dice 

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "xgl"
```

qualcuno sa a cosa è dovuto??? grazie

----------

## lopio

ciao

ho visto che sul forum ubuntu ci sono segnalazioni di istallazione AIGLX + beryl per ati con driver open source quindi io tenterei di seguire i suggerimenti 

Trovo molto pu' comoda la strada AIGLX rispetto al resto

[url]

http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu

[/url]

----------

## albcons

sono arrivato a questo punto...quando faccio 

```
layman -a xeffects

```

mi esce il seguente errore:

```
* Failed to add overlay "xeffects".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!

```

----------

## misterwine

Preso da http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_xeffects:

 *Quote:*   

> Note: When running Layman 1.0.7 or later, it may be necessary to run each command with the -k switch to ensure it will recognize the xeffects overlay.

 

dunque, se hai layman versione >= 1.0.7 prova con

```
layman -ak xeffects
```

e vedi se così funziona. Altrimenti segui la via "manuale" sempre spiegata sul link di cui sopra.

Comunque pure io ti consiglio la via aiglx+drivers ati open. Poi sta a te continuare con XGL oppure tentare l' altro approccio   :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *albcons wrote:*   

> sono arrivato a questo punto...quando faccio 
> 
> ```
> layman -a xeffects
> 
> ...

 

beh, anche a me...

e per risolvere il problema... ho reinstallato layman....

boh... poi è andato. xgl non lo hai installato, perchè è dentro xeffects.

----------

